# Need some help with this one!



## SusanEllis (Mar 24, 2022)

I dug this bottle out today, and have not been able to find anything matching it! Any help or ideas of a possible year/era would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## b.ecollects (Mar 24, 2022)

I haven't seen a Cara Nome bottle like this before. Most of them listed are from the 1950s and 60s, but they look nothing like this. This bottle is definetly older than the 50s and 60s. 

From the research I found, it was made by United Drug Company, which was a big company in the early 20th century.

The company started out in New York in around 1900. They had places in New York, Boston, L.A and a few others. They also came to Ontario Canada by 1911, which would explain why it says Toronto on the back. 

They also made perfumes under the name Cara Nome. 

The page I got this information from only went into details about the history of the company and their perfume line: nothing about hand lotion. 

It's not much, but I hope it helps. Here's the link. 








						The Continuing Story of Cara Nome Perfume
					

The story of Cara Nome began to interest me when I found I had collected 4 bottles, each with a different maker, city, style and scent but ...




					thevintageperfumevault.blogspot.com


----------



## SusanEllis (Mar 24, 2022)

b.ecollects said:


> I haven't seen a Cara Nome bottle like this before. Most of them listed are from the 1950s and 60s, but they look nothing like this. This bottle is definetly older than the 50s and 60s.
> 
> From the research I found, it was made by United Drug Company, which was a big company in the early 20th century.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this! I couldn't find this bottle on any sites! I knew someone on here would have some insight! I'm going to check out the link you shared!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 25, 2022)

That's a plastic bottle right?  Can't be that old in that case, but since it's got a mid-century look I'm guessing it's from the 60s or 70s.


----------



## SusanEllis (Mar 25, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a plastic bottle right?  Can't be that old in that case, but since it's got a mid-century look I'm guessing it's from the 60s or 70s.


No, it's glass. But there are no marks on it.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 25, 2022)

SusanEllis said:


> No, it's glass. But there are no marks on it.


Oh that's some odd damage on the back by the top then, that's what was making me think it was plastic.  In that case it's probably a 50s or 60s bottle, the graphics look too mid-century to be any earlier.  Something interesting I just noticed is that it refers to being "Printed in USA".  I've never seen an ACL bottle be referred to as being printed before.  I wonder if that means that they were using some imported bottles and then applying the label in the US.

Actually, is it an ACL?  Or is it some type of plastic coating on the outside of the bottle?


----------



## SusanEllis (Mar 25, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> Oh that's some odd damage on the back by the top then, that's what was making me think it was plastic.  In that case it's probably a 50s or 60s bottle, the graphics look too mid-century to be any earlier.  Something interesting I just noticed is that it refers to being "Printed in USA".  I've never seen an ACL bottle be referred to as being printed before.  I wonder if that means that they were using some imported bottles and then applying the label in the US.
> 
> Actually, is it an ACL?  Or is it some type of plastic coating on the outside of the bottle?


It does seem like some sort of overlay on it. The spot you're referring to has a small spot that you can see glass. I have yet to find this style on any sites, though. I've reached out to a few people about it, so I'm hopeful I can get more info on it.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 25, 2022)

what type of bottles and items were found along side of this one? that might give a general idea. the printing reminds me of the the 70's


----------



## SusanEllis (Mar 26, 2022)

bubbas dad said:


> what type of bottles and items were found along side of this one? that might give a general idea. the printing reminds me of the the 70's


This one was in a washout area, under a small tree,  with a very small area of the heel exposed. I only found one other small jar about 5 feet down from this one, also with no marking.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 26, 2022)

Yeah if it's a plastic coating then I agree, 70s seems about right.  I've never seen that sort of thing on anything earlier, I'm not sure they had even developed the technology yet to do it.


----------

